# Going in for service tomorrow



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So my steering has been making this funny noise, like a cable being stretched beyond its capabilities. So scheduled for in the morning hopefully they can figure it out.
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Likley just a clockspring failing.....should be EZ.

Rob


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Robby said:


> Likley just a clockspring failing.....should be EZ.
> 
> Rob


Cool hopefully I don't know much about electric steering.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just dropped her off and the tech gas never heard the noise before.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well then, we all will learn something today.

Rob


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep us updated, probably like Robby said the clockspring will be replaced.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

They said it was a strut mount and wont be covered.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> They said it was a strut mount and wont be covered.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> They said it was a strut mount and wont be covered.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Wow that sucks, what's the damage gonna be? Is it something that has to be replaced or just an annoyance?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you over 36K miles? If not, it should be covered under the B2B warranty.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

They say its due to my Suspension but I had it in the shop at around 8k for the popping noise but oh well I will see what it will cost me id rather have Moog over OEM.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm going to ask them how they determined it was caused by the springs and show me how they know its the strut munt bearing on the left side.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I don't know if people care but I got a GM part number I'm going to contact MOOG and Monroe to see if they make any. Bought by the pair(also thats how I recommended replacing)

Part # 13505131
$32.07 each

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No aftermatket strut bearings so I will put thwm on thials weekend. Do y'all want me to do a DIY.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No aftermatket strut bearings so I will put thwm on thials weekend. Do y'all want me to do a DIY.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I don't think DIY would ever be a bad idea, if you have the time I think that would be an awesome idea. I know someone out there eventually could use it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

caughron01 said:


> I don't think DIY would ever be a bad idea, if you have the time I think that would be an awesome idea. I know someone out there eventually could use it.


Yea I'm buying a headstrap mount for my go pro

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Got the upper strut mounts and they must be redesigned or something they only have Opel and Holden logos on the package I will take pics.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Yea I'm buying a headstrap mount for my go pro


 Nice - how is it you do not have "Gear Head" status - yet?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Nice - how is it you do not have "Gear Head" status - yet?


I don't really want that title because I still get things wrong.

But here is the picture of the packaging didn't want to bring the home and forget it. Its vauxhall not Holden.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well almost done I'm doing the alignment so whrn I get home ill post a DIY

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

